# Blackout Arrows



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

Does anyone use the blackout x1 arrows? Thoughts? I’d love to save big $ on my next batch of arrows.

I bought a bunch of the blackout x5 arrows and had been using them but was looking for an upgrade.

I picked up a pack of Gold Tip Hunter pros and like them minus the cost.

Are the blackout x1 and gold tip hunter pros the same? Can’t seem to find a definitive answer as most reviews are for the lower spec x5 and x3 arrows.

Thanks!


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

No one is shooting or has shot these?

well, I got impatient and ordered a pack from bass pro. I will compare them against the hunter pros I have.

i see folks reccomending victory arrows a fair amount. Has gold tip gone down in quality or something? I thought they were pretty well regarded when I started shooting


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

Juna said:


> No one is shooting or has shot these?
> 
> well, I got impatient and ordered a pack from bass pro. I will compare them against the hunter pros I have.
> 
> i see folks reccomending victory arrows a fair amount. Has gold tip gone down in quality or something? I thought they were pretty well regarded when I started shooting


They are just as good I have shot both I couldn't tell a difference between the gold tips and the blackout x1 try then you won't regret them


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice, good to hear that. I just cut them, glued the inserts and installed the gto bushings last night. Hopefully if it doesn’t rain all weekend I will get to try them out!


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

Juna said:


> Nice, good to hear that. I just cut them, glued the inserts and installed the gto bushings last night. Hopefully if it doesn’t rain all weekend I will get to try them out!


I'm not sure how you post pictures on here I grouped pretty good with the blackout x3 arrows even robinhooded a few


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is what I would group with them at 50 yards


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

Yup. Definitely seems like a good way to save some money. Weather let up and I was actually able to test them out today. My yard limits me to 25-30 yards so looking forward to trying to get out the the range tomorrow or next weekend







.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

Juna said:


> Yup. Definitely seems like a good way to save some money. Weather let up and I was actually able to test them out today. My yard limits me to 25-30 yards so looking forward to trying to get out the the range tomorrow or next weekend
> View attachment 7370396
> .


Perfect I am glad you like them. Alot of people talk bad about those arrows but they have never probably even used them. They are very good arrows every deer I have shot has been a passthrough and I have not even broke one ever unless I robinhooded them in a target. They are very durable arrows made by goldtip I could not tell a difference in durability or quality


----------



## Dare Sportsman (Oct 27, 2008)

Gold Tip Pro Hunters and Blackout X1Pro , same arrows, Just Bass Pro logo on them. A big price difference!


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

Strangely enough on the 300 spine shafts, the website lists them as 9.3 gpi just like the hunter pros while the box they come in lists the 300 spine as 9.1 gpi. When I refletch down the road I’ll have to weight shaft vs shaft


----------

